#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Study Guides - RT,MT,PT,UT - Level 3

## mnthiraviam

Hi, for friends who sent me requests for the same.....
ASNT BASIC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ASNT RT.pdf (12.55MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download now!
ASNT UT.pdf (11.12MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download now!
ASNT MT.pdf (11.61MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download now!
LPT L III STUDY GUIDE.pdf (4.51MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download now!See More: Study Guides - RT,MT,PT,UT - Level 3

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post!
THX a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## Uranium

thank a lot

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Hi, for friends who sent me requests for the same.....
> ASNT BASIC
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




BASIC STUDY GUIDE added....

----------


## dedy14

Dear Mr.Mnthiraviam,
Its look like the link for Radiography and Magnetic Test was expired..
Could you renew again, please.
Thanx in advance..

----------


## pkjhan

File was deleted. Could you please upload again? Thanks

----------


## mnthiraviam

> File was deleted. Could you please upload again? Thanks



u find all and more....

here... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Dear Mr.Mnthiraviam,
> Its look like the link for Radiography and Magnetic Test was expired..
> Could you renew again, please.
> Thanx in advance..



Can find here...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dedy14

> Can find here...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Mr Mnthiraviam
Thanx for the quick response, but FileFactory gave notification like this...
"All free download slots are in use. You can download this file immediately by upgrading to FileFactory Premium. 
Otherwise, please feel free to try again shortly.Retry Download"

It will be gratefull if you can upload in 4shared or Mediafire website.
Thanx in advance..

----------


## kkamalakanna

Dear sir,

The link is deleted , can you please upload again ,Thanks Kamal

----------


## Wordsmith

Because the rar file is bigger than 500MB, only premium downloads will work - any chance of an upload in two smaller pieces?

----------


## Hamdy Khalaf

any chance to upload again in 2 parts or in rapidshare 


thank you so muchSee More: Study Guides - RT,MT,PT,UT - Level 3

----------


## josefreitas

please share in other site. thanks

----------


## nikhilshinde88

thank u!!

----------


## farbod_a

Dear Kamal
Can you add this post again please?

Tanks in Advance

----------


## evilmage

Please, repost them again  :Frown:  or you can send me the links at john6155@gmail.com 







> Hi, for friends who sent me requests for the same.....
> ASNT BASIC
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## arash1359

oooopppps ...... it seems that this post was a very good post .. because of lots of thanks but       ......  :Nonchalance:  the links have been expired

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Dear,

Can you please re-upload.. as it is shows error after completion upto 80%. Thrice i tried but same results.

Thanking you in advance,

Regards,
Josnit

----------


## fayyaz bhait

Does any one can share the following book for ASNT Level III basic exam:

Materials & processes for NDT TECHNOLOGY

----------


## racp12

Mr. mnthiraviam,
All links are invalid. Could you place those files on Dropbox. My experience with this resource is excellent.
If you do not have a Dropbox affiliation, I suggest consider the following invitation from Mr. *nikidragon4u*




> Please thank me by accepting my Dropbox invite link given below for adding more standards and data to my Dropbox database. 
> 
> Please click this link and join Dropbox. 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks alot Bro. :Glee:

----------


## reallycool

I noticed people complaining about broken links and issues downloading from filefactory.  Please see my recent post with working links to 4shared.  Thanks!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jsantoshkumar

> Hi, for friends who sent me requests for the same.....
> ASNT BASIC
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



the file is not working

----------


## bangash sn

Would you please share latest 2013 edition of all these.

See More: Study Guides - RT,MT,PT,UT - Level 3

----------


## REDAFATHY26

hhhh ytfttuttyttu yyttytyyuuuf

----------


## funfax

Can anyone please re-upload ?

These links had expired

Thanks

----------


## funfax

Can anyone please re-upload ?

These links had expired

Thanks

----------


## Mahmed01

Hello

The links have expired. Can you please upload again.

----------

